# 3D Graphics hardware could not be initialized



## patsaleo (Mar 28, 2002)

Hi Folks,
Hope I am posting this in the right place.
I have had a problem with several games I try to play, either Demos, or on disc.
I get an error message saying "3D Graphics hardware could not be Initialized"
so then the games wont run. 

I am using a Pentium II MMX 300mh
with 256MB RAM
I had a new video card installed by a techy, its a:NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64
he assured me he had installed all the right drivers for it, however he tells me he doesnt play games, so he couldnt help me with my problem.
I checked the direct X setup, and it tells me everything is working, I have directX version 8.0 (4.08.00.0400)
I am not too good at these sort of problems, so any help would be very much appreciated!
thanks,


----------



## tjm (May 9, 2001)

What version of Windows do you have?
If 98 check your Display Properties and see if it tells you if the device is working properly or not (should say whether drivers are installed properly or not and you can also check resources to see if there are any conflicts).
To find Display properties:
START - SETTINGS - CONTROL PANEL - SYSTEM - DEVICE MANAGER - DISPLAY ADAPTERS (hit the + sign next to the icon and then highlight the graphics card) - Then select PROPERTIES down the bottom left hand corner. This will bring up 3 tabs GENERAL, DRIVER & RESOURCES from which you can access relvent info.
Other issues to consider is that a lot of games now have minimum requirements of a PIII 450MHZ+.
If you like 3d graphic intensive games I would suggest spending up on a good card as well as a more powerful processor (which in your case will also entail a newer motherboard).
HTH. Terry.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Which drivers do you have installed? You can do this yourself, get the drivers from www.nvidia.com

What OS do you have? I assume Windows95 or Windows98...

What games are you planning on playing?

You have 2 things going against you if you're planning on playing any 3D game made since 1999 to present.

- CPU, 300Mhz isn't great - but with a good video card you can play many games with details on low and in 640x480.

- VGA card - The TNT2M64 isn't really a gaming card, it's bottom of the barrel econo card. Don't worry, people blow $1000 on a name brand P4 system can still get this "cheap" card. A 3 year old Voodoo3 would be better. A GeForce2MX-400 would be okay for those on a budget at about $50~75. (the mx200 is junk)

The newer the game, the worse it'll run on your marchine.

I have a PIII-900Mhz which is more than 2x faster than your PC. My Video card is the lowly GeForce3-Ti200 ($150), I play games in 1024x768 with details on max. My CPU is costing me about 70% more performance of the video card. An AMD Xp2000 would do wonders.

This isn't to rag on you or anything, just keep in mind that you do have limitation... as do I on my own rig.


----------



## patsaleo (Mar 28, 2002)

Whew! hope I have got all this right,
I am using windows 98,

went to the graphics card place, and it says
General, NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64, No conflicts
Driver, C/windows/system/NVDISP.DRV
C/windows /system/NVMINI.VXD
C/windows/sysytem/vmm32.vxd(vdd.vxd)
Recources, hardware version 021
this device is working properly.file version 4.12.01 0522

I wish I had spoken to you guys before I paid out good money for this card, but I have it now and cant really afford to upgrade again, seems I was sold a lemon 
I can play some games, actually I dont play a lot, mostly use the internet, but I would like to know why some games say they will use this card and they wont run, even if they dont work as great as they might, it would be nice to be able to try them, to see if I would like to buy them!
You mention gettin new drivers, but I havent a clue how to install them, all sounds very hairy to me!
thanks for the answers,
Pat


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

It looks like you're using Driver version 5.22. Hmmm, that's about 2+ years old. Current version is 28.32.

go to www.nvidia.com, download the drivers.

Double click on the driver program you download. Click YES, okay - whatever to install. Reboot, done. Takes 30 seconds.

Your gaming problems is most likely due to old drivers.

Most games are available for demo downloads.

www.happypuppy.com is a good place to start.

Being sold a lemon? Perhaps... considering they still SELL that card in $1000 computers, but those come with NEW drivers. It seems your card might have sat on the shelf or a workbench for 2 years. (Did you buy it off the shelf?)

How were you to know what the performance of the card is? It appears to be your first 3D card. Hey, my first AGP card wasn't true 3D but it was cheap for it's time $75. You're looking at $150+ fo the good cards, some as high as $500.

Check out : www.geocities.com/nfaq

Also, check out www.pricewatch.com for latest prices.

if your card is less than 30 or 15 days old (depeneding on the store) - you should be able to return it for a refund... this is up to you.


----------



## patsaleo (Mar 28, 2002)

Hi again,
I went to the nvidia site and downloaded the new driver as you suggested, its version 28.32
I installed it no worries, but this game i am trying to play still wont start up.
any other suggestions?
thanks
ps the game's called Need for Speed.

I might try another demo see if it works now with this newer driver.
thanks again
Pat
pps have had the card too long to return it.


----------



## patsaleo (Mar 28, 2002)

By the way, forgot to mention in earlier post, I went to DXdiag again, and under the Display tab its got a list of things,
Direct Draw Acceleration Not available
Direct 3D Acceleration Not Available
AGP Texture Acceleration Not Available
next to them are three greyed out buttons all saying Disable
then across from the AGP Texture line it says Test AGP Texturing, and this button is greyed out too.
does this mean something isnt clicked on somewhere? or is it just that my card doesnt support these features?
thanks again
Pat


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Your card supports those features.

go to www.microsoft.com/directx and download and install the latest directx

go to start/settings/control panel/system/performance/graphics tab/ is hardware acceleration turned all the way up

agp aperture memory in bios should be at least 64meg


----------



## patsaleo (Mar 28, 2002)

Hi once again,

Got the newest direct X, and did what you suggested about the hardware acceleration, it was at the lowest setting, and now can play some games, although need for speed still wont run properly.
However some of the other games I have that wouldnt run now do so, so I thought I would say I guess this problem has been fixed to the best it can be,
thanks for your help,
btw, am enjoying reading lots of the other posts, and some of them have answered questions I had too 

ttfn
Pat


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Q. I have problems with Need for Speed 5: Porsche. How can I fix them?
Try NVIDIA's latest (leaked) reference drivers. In particular 6.18 may help with speed and instability problems.

Make sure that the Direct3D settings in the NVIDIA control panel are set to defaults. In particular, 'Enable fog table emulation' should be enabled.

Try setting your Windows colour depth to 16-bit colour instead of 32-bit.

If you get lockups, try the following tips, in the Options/Graphics/Advanced Settings dialog:

Switch off lens flare 
Switch headlights to vertex

http://www.geforcefaq.com/faq.cgi


----------

